# Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3



## bravo-two-zero (22. Juli 2011)

*Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

Hi,

ja wie oben beschrieben, hört man leise, aber doch deutlich, meine musik, wenn ich in teamspeak 3 spreche. habs mal mim audiorecorder von windows 7 getestet. genau das gleiche. es ist völlig egal wie leise ich die musik mache oder wie laut, man hört es trotzdem. ich hör nämlich, wenn ich im ts bin und wow zocke, nebenbei auch musik und die anderen hören das halt mit. -,-

steroemix etc. ist nicht an und das mikro ist auch nicht als wiedergabequelle gewählt oder ähnliches. habe das headset am frontpanel angeschlossen, habs dann mal direkt an der soundkarte angeschlossen, bringt aber auch nichts. :<

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. :<

System:
Windows 7 Ultimate 64x
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DS 7.1


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

Also, was Du hören kannst, nimmt das Mic halt in einem gewissen Maße mit auf. Das hat halt eine gewisse Empfindlichkeit, sonst müsstest Du ja anderseits immer brüllen, damit man Dich hört. Oder hört man die Musik sogar dann, wenn Du sie bei SO leise hast, dass DU sie kaum mehr hörst?


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder hört man die Musik sogar dann, wenn Du sie bei SO leise hast, dass DU sie kaum mehr hörst?



ja, so ist es. ich habs mit dem recorder von windows getestet, die normale lautstärke ist bei mir auf volle pulle, also unten rechts in der taskleise, bei winamp aber nur auf 3%. ob ich jetzt bei winamp die musik auf 3% oder auf 12% habe, spielt keine rolle. die musik, die man dann im recorder hört hat stets die gleiche lautstärke.


----------



## mixxed_up (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

Du musst glaub ich den Soundmodus umstellen, bzw. anderes Micro wählen. Bei Skype hatte ich ein ähnliches Problem, da gabs als Microfon Audio-Mix (glaub ich) und das Standard Microphone, ich hatte den Audio Mix an. Nachdem ich auf Standard gestellt hab konnten die Gesprächspartner es nicht mehr hören.


----------



## bravo-two-zero (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

schon versucht, geht nicht. und wie gesagt, es liegt ja nicht an teamspeak 3. :<


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

Ich hör von nem Kumpel auch permanent den Fernseher der im Hintergrund noch läuft (frag mich immer wozu).
Wenn er ihn leiser macht, verschwindet es fast. Spiel mal an den Einstellungen im TS 3  rum...............Einstellungen------>Aufnahme------->auf Sprachaktivierung stellen, und den dB Regler etwas runterschrauben------>Haken bei
erweiterte Optionen rein-------->hintergrundgeräusche entfernen.

Hoffe es klappt


----------



## bravo-two-zero (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Man hört leise meine Musik in TS3*

es liegt nicht daran, dass das mikro so empfindlich ist, oder die musik so laut. ich hab die lautstärke AN meinem headset mal ausgemacht und ein lied laufen lassen und mit dem recorder aufgenommen über das mikro. man hört die musik trotzdem.


----------

